
Immer, “Most Impactful Contribution” JavaScript Award Winner, Releases V4 - jchanimal
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/09/immer-v4-released-oss-award/
======
ShootingStar
Nice lib, faster than cloneDeep from lodash

